

Delighting with Data - joshwa
http://www.tomtaylor.co.uk/talks/delighting-with-data

======
pg
"build, then think"

I like that. "Think by building" might be more accurate, but his version gets
the point across.

------
wallflower
Mind-scratching and motivating. Examples like @lowflyingrocks is giving me
ideas for simple twitter micro-apps - surfacing information from interesting
news sources

